# Versatrans



## sonic306090 (Jul 4, 2013)

Just Completed my First order from Versatrans.
Everything went perfect. I ordered the Transfers on Monday & recieved Transfers on Wed.
It was for a 3 color Back & 3 color left chest.

I ganged them & got 3 Back logos & 3 Left Chest logos along with a couple left chests of my logo.
I ordered 25 sheets & they gave me 100.00 off since I am a first time customer to them. Prints went on nice & smooth, No compaints

Service was Excellent, easy ordering & speedy, Proof promised the same day with no problems.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We like them also and they are very quick and good


----------



## elcielo (Jan 20, 2012)

I like learning about people's experiences with different vendors. Thanks.


----------

